# Just lost my printer :(



## thomhee (Oct 24, 2005)

Today is Monday and does it blow!

Since I have had my t-shirt site up, I have been doing all the printing of the shirts and shipping and what have not. I really like doing the designing and site maintenance, but not a big fan of the printing and shipping aspects of my product. About 3 months ago I had a printer contact me out of North Carolina and we worked out a deal where they would print out my custom designs (as the order came in) and would also complete any orders of mine that were heat transfers. I would just send them the transfers as needed. 

This was my dream come true. There prices were great. Nothing like cafepress, which in my opinion is ridiculous. 

Just got an email today that my printer is having family problems and they can no longer complete my orders.

I'm heart broken. Not sure what to do. Have been looking for someone to take their place, but so far no luck.


----------

